# Computer Won't Turn on with Video Card Installed



## uvaproseeder (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi,

I recently decided to build myself a computer, bought all the parts from NewEgg and built it with the following parts:


Case:

Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
Item #: N82E16811129042 

DVD-Drive:
LG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner w/ SecurDisc Tech Black SATA Model GH20NS15 - OEM
Item #: N82E16827136149

Memory:
OCZ Fatal1ty Edition 4GB (2x2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail (The Official Memory of the Championship Gaming Series) - Retail
Item #: N82E16820227334

Motherboard:
ECS GeForce7050M-M (V2.0) AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA Geforce7050PV / nForce 630a Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
Item #: N82E16813135086

PSU:
RAIDMAX AURORA 2 RX-600F 600W ATX12V V2.2 / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready LED Power Supply - Retail
Item #: N82E16817152031

CPU:
AMD Athlon X2 BE-2400 Brisbane 2.3GHz Socket AM2 Dual-Core Processor Model ADH2400IAA5DO - OEM

Video Card:
GIGABYTE GV-NX96T512H GeForce 9600 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
Item #: N82E16814125099 

HD:
500GB Maxtor HD (got this from staples)



The video card shipment was delayed a bit, so I initially built the computer and used the onboard graphics during all my initial setup. Once the video card came in I installed it (PCI Express 16) and all seemed to be fine. That night I left the computer running while I downloaded some programs from Microsoft Dreamspark. The next morning I woke up and my computer was off. I found this odd but had to go to work so I didn't deal with it until that night. That night I turned it back on and everything seemed to be in order, so I again left the computer running overnight to see if the same would happen. The next morning the computer was off again, and would not turn back on this time.

At first I thought this was the PSU, so I returned it to NewEgg thinking that the PSU was just faulty. However, I just got the new PSU in and it still will not work. At this point I decided to try taking parts out, and have come to the conclusion that the computer works perfectly fine (runs constantly, no shutdowns, etc) when the video card is _not_ installed. However, as soon as I install the video card, the system will not boot.

When the video card is installed and I turn the power on, the fans begin to spin, but the power turns off before they even do 1/2 rotation (AKA immediately). To get the power to turn on again I have to flip the switch on the PSU and/or unplug/replug it. I have examined the PCIE slot and don't see anything in there and can't figure out what else could be the problem, but as soon as I take the card out the system will power on again. Is this a faulty video card, or something wrong with the PCIE slot on the mobo or something else entirely?

Unfortunately nobody I know has a desktop so swapping parts isn't a very good option for testing for me because it requires buying/returning from best buy or something, which I prefer not to do. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

My best first guess is that the Raidmax 600 (=weak power supply brand name) is not up to the job of your video card. In addition, the power supply at 600 watts (even if a great one) is too weak for this video card. I would expect at least a 650 quality power supply to run this rig. Here are quality power suppies:

Seasonic – Any Model
Corsair – Any Model
PC Power & Cooling – Any Model
Thermaltake – “Toughpower” Series Only
Coolermaster – “Real Power Pro” Series Only
Silverstone – Any Model


----------



## uvaproseeder (Oct 26, 2008)

Tumbleweed,

While waiting for my replacement PSU to come in I did get an Antec 650 watt PSU from BestBuy and it did not work either. I will try getting a bigger one to see what happens. Would a PSU problem cause it to work for a while then die like that?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It could cause that. Normally, that Antec (while not the best in the world) should pull it, especially if it were older stock from Antec. I say that because the older stock was made by a better manufacturer than they have used recently. Clear the CMOS and see if that helps. Also, are you certain that you have the power lead on that video card hooked up?


----------



## uvaproseeder (Oct 26, 2008)

Tumbleweed,

I am fairly certain the lead is hooked up correctly, unless there is some lead other than the 6pin PCIE lead that I am not noticing. I tried clearing the CMOS earlier today after seeing that suggested somewhere else on these forums but that unfortunately did not fix my problem. I just got the Antec the other day so I would doubt that it is older stock, I will take the trip to my local BestBuy tomorrow to swap it out for a higher watt power supply to test that theory. Would there be any harm in just going with the highest watt power supply they sell simply to make sure that it is not a power issue?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It won't harm anything, but I would suggest you go for a quality power supply of say 650 to 750 instead of just trying to get the biggest. Actually, the Antec 650 should have powered it up just fine.

At this point, you might be better off to just keep the Antec until you can try to swap out the new video card. Go to BestBuy and get one and if that does not fix it, then return it for a small restocking fee. Some times, video cards just don't work well and that may be the issue, or at least worth a try.


----------

